
Kim Dotcom Megaupload case falters over sharing Canadian data - fraqed
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/kim-dotcom-megaupload-case-falters-over-sharing-canadian-data-1.3030991
======
wongarsu
Hiring one Canadian is prohibitively expensive, so instead they fight a legal
battle to be able to send a team of Americans? That seems like a red flag to
me. Even computer forensic professionals can't be that much more expensive
than police officers and lawyers.

~~~
fweespeech
Yeah, it is pretty clear they intend to bend/break rules the Canadians would
hold them too and say "Oops".

------
danuker
And in the meantime, Megaupload is caught in regulatory limbo, shut down in
favor of its competitors' exponential growth.

Guilty until proven innocent.

That's why many companies try to avoid getting there, by lobbying for OPPOSING
major parties, for instance.

~~~
anon4
[https://mega.co.nz/](https://mega.co.nz/) seems to be perfectly fine.

------
joshstrange
> On Jan. 18, 2012, an Ontario judge granted a search warrant to seize 32
> servers in Canada — equivalent to the amount of data stored on 100 laptops,
> according to Megaupload lawyers.

Wait what??? Neither servers nor laptops have any sort of "average HD size".
This comparison seems quite stupid. It's not only apples and oranges to
compare the two but provides no meaningful data at all....

~~~
buttcoinslol
Pedantry is the top-voted comment yet again. Welcome to Hacker News.

~~~
vonklaus
Calling something pedantic typically comes with a negative connotation. The
above comment raises a fairly reasonable point, pedantic or otherwise.

------
mikelat
Just imagine all the tax dollars wasted ruining this guy's business.

~~~
forrestthewoods
His "business" that made about $200,000,000 off obviously copyright infringing
material. Kim Dotcom is as sleazy as they come. I think he deserves to sit in
a prison cell. Other folk may disagree with me, and that's fine, but he very
much deserves to face a jury so that they can decide.

~~~
mullen
Personally, I agree with you but how Dotcom gets there is very important. We
cannot tolerate methods that are not only illegal but violate the basic of
principals of our legal code and society. Kim Dotcom is as sleazy as it comes
but he does have rights and if he loses his, we will lose ours.

------
digitalneal
Its before my morning coffee so maybe I am missing the reason but why can't it
be indexed by Canadians? Is it because its an American case and they are only
permitted to hold potential evidence, not assist in the investigation?

~~~
hydrogen18
I don't think you'll find many Canadians that will gratuitously invade the
privacy of others for the benefit for the US government.

~~~
frandroid
Don't worry, we're just as crooked as Americans.

------
mckoss
Note the journalistic bias - describing Kim Dotcom as "notorious".

~~~
Dylan16807
That sounds like a fair description to me, and I want him to win this case.

~~~
josefresco
Notorious implies he did something _bad_. In this case, the definition of
_bad_ means different things to different people.

~~~
res0nat0r
He's already been previously convicted of doing bad things, so the description
is just fine.

~~~
josefresco
"youthful foolishness".

~~~
res0nat0r
Hardly.

------
upofadown
The site is shut down so the people involved have achieved their goal. I doubt
that the defence is claiming that there was no copyrighted material in the
users data stores. The case is really about refusal to pursue copyright
enforcement. All the prosecution needs to do is drag this out to win.

So if you don't toe the line all your equipment gets seized. If you ever get
it back it will be obsolete. You will also be tied up with legal stuff for a
long time. That is the real message being sent here. The facts of the case
don't matter.

------
vsobol
Why do they need humans looking at files? Can't a program be created that
scans disk contents and classifies them in whatever way they need it analyzed?

~~~
josefresco
I think that's what the "humans" would be doing - using software tools to
scan, analyze and report on the data contained.

